

Real-time javascript error logging using Mixpanel - jjanyan
http://n3rds.posterous.com/using-mixpanel-to-log-client-side-error-javas

======
raylu
At Mixpanel, we use <http://www.exceptionhub.com/>. Much better tracebacks and
filtering of useless errors. Tracking of related errors and of browser,
referrer, etc. window.onerror is unfortunately lacking in the information it
provides. On the other hand, EH is not a free service and it's cool to see
creative uses for Mixpanel :D.

------
mikeflynn
Great idea to use Mixpanel events for implementation. Much easier and quicker
to implement for the majority of sites.

